# Eye Drops



## Danni (Dec 2, 2010)

I met a woman with a sweet 2 year old maltese and she told me that she uses eye drops for tear stains and I told her that ive been using angel eyes and she said that it doesnt work as well. Has anyone used this or heard of this?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use people eye drops but it's probably not going to 'cure' tear staining that is already there, it more just flushes the gunkies out. 

How old is your malt? Tear staining is definitely a common issue we share with maltese!


----------



## Danni (Dec 2, 2010)

My maltese is going to be 2 in April. Ive been cleaning her face with warm water at night but I cant get the stains out. I believe the lady was using some for dogs. My maltese eyes water very much its always moist in around her eyes


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

You can try eye wash for humans that have boric acid in them. I think Bausch and Lomb or store brands that are just like it. You just drop it into eyes and it helps keep them cleaner. Look too for any hairs getting into her eyes that cause them to tear a lot. I'm still battling it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Eye stain can be caused by anything from teething to food allergies to airborn allergens to illnesses. Keeping the eyes free of debris is important. A good eye wash used twice a day can help that. Keeping hair from the eyes also helps. If teething there isn't much you can do until the teeth are all in. Sometimes a round of Tylan for 10 days can stop the staining after teething.


----------



## Danni (Dec 2, 2010)

Great thank u! Ive always tried to make sure hair is pulled away from her eyes. She has had these stains since I have adopted her back in september. What brand of face srub works best?


----------

